

Maxipads Are Better Than iPads - tl
http://zedshaw.com/blog/2010-01-29.html

======
DanielBMarkham
Yeah I've had about enough of this kind of article.

If your idea of blogging is to use the same 7 profanities over and over again,
using up 500 words while you try to make 2 points? Doesn't do much for me.
Perhaps because I'm not 15 anymore.

For those of you who don't want to read this tripe, here are the points: 1) I
wish people who are Apple fanboys would stop talking so much about iPads
because they're going to like anything Apple does. 2) I wish people who
complain about the openness of the iPad would stop talking so much because
Apple is creating a new tablet market where none existed.

There. Took about 10 seconds both to write and read.

~~~
projectileboy
Seconded. Didn't Mr. Shaw give up his previous blog because it was just a
silly obnoxious persona that he had made up, and he instead wanted to write
like the big grownup he actually is? Uh huh.

~~~
zedshaw
Looking at your comments you like The New Yorker. I would respectfully say you
are not in my target demographic. I'm looking for people who have something we
like to call "a sense of humor". The problem is, the New Yorker has trained
you to think little cartoons that aren't really funny are HILARIOUS because
they're in the New Yorker. In reality, they aren't, and everyone knows you
can't explain why they're funny.

Now, if you prefer, I can probably put a few totally boring cartoons and use
the really big clean words projectileboy (love that professional sounding
name) but where's the fun in that?

And for the record, I gave up the very over the top version of this. Having a
few funny offensive phrases is light years away from a blog with neon
strippers.

~~~
projectileboy
Fair enough, dude. Perhaps we can agree that a sense of humor is in the eye of
the beholder. I was simply commenting on the fact that you had famously
switched off ZSFA because you were going to tone it down, and your most recent
post seemed awfully similar to stuff you had done in the past, which of course
is your right.

Furthermore, I made the mistake of engaging in a forum which is no longer what
it once was. I'll try to spare HN (aka "Reddit 2") my humorless comments from
now on.

------
teeja
The nice thing about intelligent discussion lists is that you don't have to
put up with the 14-year-old humor that infests youtube.

------
megaman821
Minus the questionable language I pretty much agree. The amount of buzz and
hype the iPad has received far outweighs how revolutionary the device is.

There seems to be a cult-like mentality to many Apple fans. I couldn't imagine
the same fan reactions if Google released a giant Nexus One.

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
There are Anti-Apple/Google Cults and Pro-Apple/Google Cults. It's absolutely
nuts.

------
catch404
Pretty good summary I thought.

------
jasonlbaptiste
"The regular Joe’s who will buy these things just want shit to work and will
pay for that convenience."

